# no more flash



## darkshadow (May 2, 2010)

there is will be no flash any more so dont sign any thing just ignore it until it die 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/apr/30/microsoft-ie9-html5-video.
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2010/04/30/apple-explains-why-no-flash-on-iphone/1.
apple + Microsoft != flash


----------



## sossego (May 2, 2010)

To me, flash is buggy; but, it has been a convenience to a lot of people. This seems to answer the question of media and still leaves the problems of games and other interactive applications.


----------



## fronclynne (May 2, 2010)

sossego said:
			
		

> To me, flash is buggy; but, it has been a convenience to a lot of people. This seems to answer the question of media and still leaves the problems of games and other interactive applications.



The best games and interactive applications use variations on telnet(1).  Everything else is girly-man stuff (including this).


----------



## paean (May 4, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> The best games and interactive applications use variations on telnet(1).  Everything else is girly-man stuff (including this).



If I wasn't playing that right now, I would definitely... make believe with you and live in harmony, harmony oh love!


----------

